# ouch! she got me



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Hello,
I want to hear about all the 'affectionate' mishaps that has landed the silly hoomans in the hospital/doctor/ouch factors. 
Ya, I learned an important lesson. When you give the dog a beef bone for the first time in their life they might not understand. They'll lick at it, and look confused. You will try to help by holding it like you would a regular bone.
O, silly human.
Ya, she got me. Lots of blood, a tetanus shot, xrays, and (ANOTHER?!!!) week of anibiotics later I'm mostly ok. (Apparently bleeding for a prolonged period of time is normal. Clotting? Where are you?!)
It obviously was a complete accident, and afterwards I felt like a complete idiot.
So, please make me feel better by adding in your own stories!


----------



## JudynRich (Apr 16, 2010)

Only two of us needed a hospital visits with Mia. She was 10 weeks old and the instances were a day or so apart. She got my son (14 at the time) when he was laying down on the floor, she gave him a nice hello with a bite on his ear...it would not stop bleeding so he needed some taping. Then I was holding a ball and she grabbed it and her sharp little canine punctured my thumb...boy did that hurt. Just a tetanus shot for me!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

"Got me" = bit you?


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

I've had stitches in my eyebrow twice once from my old dobe Zeus and the last time from my lab. Both times I was playing on the ground with them when our heads met and there's won,lol Zoe has sprained my ankle running after a stick with me and given me a bloody nose when she was oh so happy to see me It sucks but it's part of being a dog owner.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

Yes, but it was an accident. She missed the bone in my hand.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

Just curious how that happened.. accidental bites usually don't require medical attention. I mean, did she jump up to snatch it and get your hand or something?

J's broken my nose (I hugged him from behind and he whipped his head back to kiss me.. lol), my old bulldog destroyed my wrist when she ran by after a dog outside of the fence... I've been pushed into freezing water by him - but I think that was planned.. My old male GSD bit my arm pretty good when he was 14 or so and didn't recognize me.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Well none have landed me in the ER but Rio on his last night with us was in so much pain I got bit. He got me in the arm pretty good.

Max did not like me using the mixer and reach up and bit me in the arse! Now that was the prettiest purple you ever did see!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Omy was terrible about stepping on my flipflops when I walked in front of her, causing me to stop dead in my tracks. I was carrying way too many grocery bags in the door, she stepped on the flipflop and I went straight into the front door- which wouldn't have been too bad if my husband hadn't opened it at that exact moment to 'help'. I took a nose dive onto the tile floor, with all the bags. So Omy helped by jumping on me. No serious injury, but lots of squashed food.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I thought I did explain it. I had a small beef soup bone to give to the dog. Dog didnt have a clue what to do with it. I routinely hold (bigger, mind you) bones for her to chew on. I held it, she missed the bone to chew it and accidentally bit me. If she bit me on purpose I'm sure I would have stitches. There is a deep scratch running from my nail diagonally about this long ---. If that. The hospital took xrays because my finger looked a little squashed where the cut was and they wanted to make sure the bone was intact and there wasnt anything 'floating' in there. They told me that 99.99 percent of the time even if the dog belonged to them they report all dog bites. When I explained the stupidity of my own actions they said that they believed me and would not be reporting it. If, in fact me and Shenzi had an incident my post would look something like 'holy **** my dog bit me now what?!' not a comical laugh at me(make me feel better) post. Shenzi has an incredible out, I dig my hand around her food all the time, can put my hands in her mouth as she's eating, the dog could care less. The only reason why I went to the hospital is because 40 minutes later I was still bleeding.
I know the board fully knows my dog has issues that are not my fault. But to insinuate that she bit me on purpose and I concocted this ridiculas story that makes me look like a moron(ya, I had a moment there) to cover it up? I wouldnt have mentioned it in the first place if I needed or wanted to 'hide something'.
I know everyone here wants to make sure that the GSD stays off of breed specific legislation laws. My dog is not a danger to anyone. I thought this would bring a laugh to some people, and perhaps make me feel a little better about my own stupidity.


----------



## Doggydog (May 12, 2009)

Nothing that required a doctor. But young Jiva jumped up at my face abruptly and made contact with my lip causing a split an swelling.

Worst was when I was working on recall with my rottie. We were in the park & I had a 20 ft nylon rope on her so I could reel her in if necessary. I didn't notice the rope had wound around my legs and she took off running and I was yanked up off my feet and fell backwads on my head. Actually saw stars... until then I thought that was just an expression! Very painful headache and a bump. 
Wasn't funny at the time, but it cracks me up now to remember it. Must have looked funny happening.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Yep, she got you...and near the finger nail too...ouch! 

No blood stories but Annie fractured my shin bone. She was running right towards me and at the last minute she veered off to my right, but she slid and caught me with her back end. I had a dent in my leg most of the summer and a giant black and blue. (and it itched like crazy when it started to heal)


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Our 14 yo gsd mix has nipped at hubby a couple of times when he got real close to her face. I feel bad for both of them because she's his baby and her eyesight is so bad that I think he spooked her. I was hugging Dakota real close to her face one day and she whipped her head up and slammed into my nose real hard. Ouch!! Jackie bit my thumb, but in her defense I had my hand in her mouth trying to get a piece of bark that she was chewing on. Her razor puppy tooth got me. That was the only one that drew blood and it was just a little bit, so no ER, just a bandaid. Oh and some triple antibiotic.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Death ,
I currently have 3 nasty cuts on various fingers all resulting from my 18 week old and shark who has razors in her mouth . All were completely innocent mistakes and I expect more . Last night we nailed the barking command and she was so excited as I treated her she got my index finger GOOD with her lower incissor tooth . Opened me up like a kitchen knife and I bled like a stuck pig for hours !its bloody sore today .


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I had to get 4 stitches in my baby finger opening up a can of dog food...does that count? ( I keep telling everyone I can't cook...shouldn't even prepare food!)

This Saturday hubby and I had to be somewhere fairly early. I kept 'snoozing', so hubby sent in reinforcements. Hondo jumped up on the bed...I was far too close to the edge.. and down we both went. Somehow (stuff like this always happens to me) my toe hit the bed frame and tore off the edge of my toe along with part of the nail. Bled like crazy...hurt like hec...but we made it to our appointment on time. 

Hondo, ever the gentleman, thinks it's his fault and insists on checking out the band-aid. I have to wear socks around the house now....


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Doggydog said:


> Worst was when I was working on recall with my rottie. We were in the park & I had a 20 ft nylon rope on her so I could reel her in if necessary. I didn't notice the rope had wound around my legs and she took off running and I was yanked up off my feet and fell backwads on my head. Actually saw stars... until then I thought that was just an expression! Very painful headache and a bump.
> Wasn't funny at the time, but it cracks me up now to remember it. Must have looked funny happening.


 
LOL!!! Sounds almost like what happened with me and Dakota. I took her outside on her 30 foot lead when she was younger. I had her on that because our yard isn't all the way fenced (we're on 3 acres) and she had a tendency to run all over the place, next door etc. I figured I would throw her ball just far enough that she wouldn't reach the end of her lead. Oops, threw it too far. By the time I realized it and before I could let go she reached the end at a dead run. Needless to say she yanked me up into the air and I landed flat on my tummy. I felt like an idiot! Thank goodness our backyard is surrounded mostly by trees and the only neighbor that could have seen it wasn't around. :blush:


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I am loving these stories!!!!


----------



## tonkatuff81 (Jul 13, 2010)

I am a 250#, 6'2" Ex-Linebacker. I am now a construction worker.

In addition, I have a strapping 18 year old son that loves to try to take me on. In short, I have given some licks and taken quite a few myself.

But the worst pain I have ever felt waas when my buddy Tonka came charging at me across the dining room floor (tile). I knelt down to hug him, but he could not stop.(Imagine Wiley Coyote)

We met head to head; I was not knocked out but close to it. He didn't even notice the contact. He was quite curious as to why my eyes were tearing and I spent several minutes in a daze.

At some point he realized that I was hurt and started whining and licking my face. 

I love my big doofus.


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

I just wanted to thank everyone-I do feel better reading your stories!


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

Bella has got me twice. Both times playing with her flirtpole. The toy zipped by my leg jus as she was going for it. She brused me but dint not bring blood. The goofas did nit even know she bit me she jus kept chasing that darn tug toy. :smirk: lol


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

I've never been bitten (too hard) by any of my GSD. I did have one, Baer, who liked to nip at my butt or thigh, and then back up and "smile" at me. He was very fond of girls and would try to nip at my daughters' friends. We called it "flirting."
My Max (my avitar) head butted me once when I was sitting by him and made a barking noise. I saw some TV show that talked about using barking to discipline - because that is what the mama dog does. My advice is don't try it with a grown dog. LOL


----------



## dogsnkiddos (Jul 22, 2008)

Not me, but my poor father. When Beast first came to stay with us he was scheduled for some test or surgery or something (I can't remember what). the vet was close to my father's office, nearly 45 minutes from my house. Drop off was also 15 minutes before my dad needed to be in his office- so he volunteered to take Beast. My parents have had greyhounds for years- docile, gentle, perfect leash walking old dogs. I have NO idea what happened exactly...but somehow he tangled himself in the leash when Beast got out of the jeep. At that precise moment Beast noticed the resident cat colony in the vet yard and ran toward it...pulling my poor father across the gravel. The veterinary office was kind enough to clean out the gravel and give him some first aid. He still ended up having to have stitches in his leg from a cut on something on the ground.

I have never personally been pulled or dragged by Beast even when there is a furry distraction. I don't know if Beast really ran or if it was just the leash tangle that did it, but my poor father was really upset. More than the physical injury I think his image of himself as some sort of doggy pied piper going up in smoke was psychologically painful.


----------



## Baersmama (Jun 15, 2010)

another one I thought of... (sorry)
Our first shepherd, Maggie, once bounded down the stairs behind me, and took out my legs. I rode down the last four or five steps on my butt. She came back to me and put her head in my lap as I sat on the floor.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

We used to have a beagle named Pink- she and I were unnaturally close. We had just finished dinner and I put the pork chop bones in the garbage but she came in the kitchen and grabbed one of the top of the garbage. I was holding a really hot roasting pan so I asked my husband to get the bone away from Pink. She was so little that the bone was hanging out of each side of her mouth. Being a well trained and obedient husband, he grabbed each side of the bone and she went nuts! Tore the heck out of his fingers in several well aimed and well executed nasty bites. He was bleeding, I was yelling at her, she was still protecting that bone with her life. My husband still has nasty scars on the index fingers and thumbs of both hands. Hey, dogs will be dogs...we sometimes get in the way!


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Deathmetal said:


> I thought I did explain it. I had a small beef soup bone to give to the dog. Dog didnt have a clue what to do with it. I routinely hold (bigger, mind you) bones for her to chew on. I held it, she missed the bone to chew it and accidentally bit me. If she bit me on purpose I'm sure I would have stitches. There is a deep scratch running from my nail diagonally about this long ---. If that. The hospital took xrays because my finger looked a little squashed where the cut was and they wanted to make sure the bone was intact and there wasnt anything 'floating' in there. They told me that 99.99 percent of the time even if the dog belonged to them they report all dog bites. When I explained the stupidity of my own actions they said that they believed me and would not be reporting it. If, in fact me and Shenzi had an incident my post would look something like 'holy **** my dog bit me now what?!' not a comical laugh at me(make me feel better) post. Shenzi has an incredible out, I dig my hand around her food all the time, can put my hands in her mouth as she's eating, the dog could care less. The only reason why I went to the hospital is because 40 minutes later I was still bleeding.
> I know the board fully knows my dog has issues that are not my fault. But to insinuate that she bit me on purpose and I concocted this ridiculas story that makes me look like a moron(ya, I had a moment there) to cover it up? I wouldnt have mentioned it in the first place if I needed or wanted to 'hide something'.
> I know everyone here wants to make sure that the GSD stays off of breed specific legislation laws. My dog is not a danger to anyone. I thought this would bring a laugh to some people, and perhaps make me feel a little better about my own stupidity.


 
I must have missed a post here or two. Who said your dog was a danger to anyone? Or that you were hiding anything?


----------



## ShenzisMom (Apr 27, 2010)

APBTLove said:


> Just curious how that happened.. accidental bites usually don't require medical attention. I mean, did she jump up to snatch it and get your hand or something? /QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Codmaster maybe I took it a little far. But this post upset me. Alot. If you were in my shoes you may have taken it a little personnally too.
> ...


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Hey don't feel bad I have been banged up really good just playing with my pups. Two eye brow bustings, a busted nose, and lots and lots of bites and bruises. Zoe drew blood yesterday going for her stick I was about to throw because she was so excited she broke her down stay and went for the stick anyway. Hasn't happened in awhile, but I'm sure she'll forget her manners again someday- dogs are dogs,lol


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Here is my index finger today. You can see one nip wound already healing lower down the finger and then the nice fresh one from last night throbbing away up top. I actually use my index finger and thumb to place the trat in her mouth but it sets you up for being jagged by the bottom teeth. OUCH.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Ouch!!!

I was doing some heeling with Stark using his ball on a string as a reward. I held it under my armpit and when I went to release him I swung it out, he jumped, I brought the ball into my stomach and he snapped at the ball... I had tooth marks and a huge bruse on my stomach for a week. Hurt to bend over... lol.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

So Elisabeth.....what were they all saying at the beach ? ;-)


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

tonkatuff81 said:


> I am a 250#, 6'2" Ex-Linebacker. I am now a construction worker.
> 
> In addition, I have a strapping 18 year old son that loves to try to take me on. In short, I have given some licks and taken quite a few myself.
> 
> ...


This made me laugh so hard. I'm sorry... Being a former cornerback all my life, I've done my fair share of giving licks to offensive players. My little Titon has a rock for a skull and gave me a minor concussion one time practicing recalls and I couldn't get up fast enough from a squat to a straight stand. He learned his lesson though... When he gets a recall, he comes barreling at me and comes to a dead stop sit in front of me now. :rofl:


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

I got a yummy one for ya'all also...semi-dog related but still ouch


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

warning warning ; DO NOT HIT ENLARGE WHILST EATING LUNCH !!!

As I did !!

GROSS

What the heck happened ?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

haha well.... this was before i ever got my dogs. We had a very large orange and white male cat named Fluffy who was a dog trapped in a cats body (not kidding!!!!) and he got so excited to see me coming home one day that as he was chasing after me down the stairs to my room, he accidently tripped me halfway down (8 steps) but ended up landing all 150lbs of me (then totally not now lol) on my right knee before the rest of me landed. Almost shattered my knee when i hit the floor (concrete underneath the linolium without padding). Three days later i was at a friends house hanging out and we were in the backyard watching the dogs play (me on crutches) when their Saint Bernard came barrelling over to escape their Leonberger trying to tackle him and he slammed into my knee. Crutches went flying one way, i went flying the other way and found myself waiting for the ambulence to arrive lol. They dont do it on purpose (most times) but i think they intentionally landed me in a knee brace that was made so i couldnt bend my knee for even longer. Fluffy didnt trip me down the stairs on purpose. The cat couldnt even hurt a mouse. He rescued the little buggers from the other cats!


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

kidkhmer said:


> warning warning ; DO NOT HIT ENLARGE WHILST EATING LUNCH !!!
> 
> As I did !!
> 
> ...


...forgot to mention that, thx  
I was banging against a glass window with a flat hand yelling something at the dogs. Let's just say I am not gonna do that again and I am big fan of plexi glass now.


----------



## GSD_man (Oct 6, 2007)

ooh and before that we had a small incident, which is killing my life time dream of becoming a hand model.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

kidkhmer said:


> warning warning ; DO NOT HIT ENLARGE WHILST EATING LUNCH !!!
> 
> As I did !!
> 
> ...


ARGH! I should have read this before I hit enlarged.....eewwweeee


----------



## Justin0406 (Jun 18, 2010)

Often times we play with our dogs and the play can get a little rough and the animal is only playing but due to inch + long canine teeth incidents can occur. My now deceased dog was placed on house arrest for one week. He could only go out for potty, I was so thankful he was not quarantined in the county lockup.


----------



## 48496 (Sep 1, 2010)

Miraculix, I'm so glad it's not time to eat over here. I can't handle blood at all!! YUCKKKK!!!!! But thanks for sharing, lol!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

Lilie said:


> I had to get 4 stitches in my baby finger opening up a can of dog food...does that count?


I did the same thing with a cat food can. Sliced my hand open in between my thumb and first finger. No stiches, but might have needed them judging by how noticable the scar is. 

But no pictures. Sorry guys, I know you're disappointed


----------



## dogless (Jan 7, 2005)

My girl Mattie broke my DH's leg a couple of years ago. We would keep her on a long line in the yard while playing because we didn't have a fence. She ran around behind him, wrapped his leg in her leash, and snapped it at the ankle. He kept hoping it was just sprained, so we didn't know it was broken for a day or two, when he took his sock off and his foot was just about black from the bruising. 

Off for x-rays, then surgery to add plate and screws to hold the bone together. Then 6 months later surgery to remove the plate and screws.

To this day, he's afraid of getting near her and her leash. Luckily she is allowed off leash now so we can play safer.


----------

